# Software help



## simplyshabby2chi (Jul 29, 2013)

What is the best software to buy? I am wanting to make my own rhinestone templates.


----------



## DivaMomDesigns (Nov 19, 2011)

That is not a simple question. There are a lot of options out there depending on a) how complex you want your designs to be b) budget c) what type of cutter you have.

I have WinPCSign. I started with 2010, upgraded to 2012 and now 2014. I love it. I recently purchased Corel X6 and in the process of buying TRW's rhinestone add on just to branch out. There are a lot of other options that I'm sure other member will weigh in on. I recommend going out on YouTube and searching under the different softwares and watching some videos. It will help you see what type of designs they will do and what type of support you will have afterwards.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Staci is right, there are a lot of choices and lot of information here on this board.

There is the cameo with Designer Edition
Make the cut
oobling
Funtime
winpc sign
hot fix era
DAS (stone cut pro)
and some macros that work with corel 
TRW Stone wizard
Easy stone
R stone(?)

I am sure I missed something in here somewhere. All are searchable here with tons of information. You will have to figure out what is going to fit in your budget and what you want to do.

I started with a craft cutter and software (funtime), updated my cutter, then my software when I got better at what I was doing and started making money.


----------



## mskunzig (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi,

You are getting good advise here... what type of equipment, CAM? Ioline? etc...?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

DivaMomDesigns said:


> I have WinPCSign. I started with 2010, upgraded to 2012 and now 2014. I love it. I recently purchased Corel X6 and in the process of buying TRW's rhinestone add on just to branch out.



Hello Staci,

I have WinPC Sign 2012 but have only seen videos on 2014... 

Is there something specific in the TRW Macro that you find you don't have in WinPC 2014?...

I know there have been several updates recently with the WinPC 2014 edition I just don't know what they all are...

Kevin


----------



## DivaMomDesigns (Nov 19, 2011)

to be honest, I'm not 100% sure. Based on feedback I've seen on different forums, it seems like some of the more complex designs might be easier in Corel. OF course, I could probably do more with 2014 than what I'm doing right now but I'm just trying to branch out and diversify a bit. I've been very happy with 2014. The changes when they upgraded from 2012 were exactly what i was looking for and sped my process up exponentially. I am just interested in trying something new to compliment what I already do.


----------



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Is this software for a rhinestone setting machine or for a sticky flick cutter?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jwaldmann said:


> Is this software for a rhinestone setting machine or for a sticky flick cutter?


All of the software mentioned is for cutting templates....

Kevin


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

katruax said:


> All of the software mentioned is for cutting templates....
> 
> Kevin


Yes you can cut templates with all these software, I use my software to design then export to a usable file for my machine. I haven't cut SF in over a year.


----------



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you know if any of these can be used to open .yng (i think) which is the format for gem master?


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

YNG is proprietary to the cams. However, most of the software you can export as an ai file which can be opened in GM. I do believe that Coldesi is selling (including?) hot fix era which has a driver for the cams in which case it can sent right to the machine. I don't have much info on that, you can check in with them.

I hear HFE is good, but at this point I don't have $$ to drop on another software. My set up is working fine for me.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jwaldmann said:


> Do you know if any of these can be used to open .yng (i think) which is the format for gem master?


Don't quote me but I think HotFix Era can open a YNG file?... 

HotFix does has some nice fill options... But the rest of the software needs a rethinking... The editing tools in HotFix are sorely lacking... 


Here's an example video showing what should be a very basic task that is anything but basic...

HotFix Era The Good The Bad and The Ugly - YouTube

So it really depends what is important to you...

Kevin


----------



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Basically what i am having dine is someone is creating a design for me in gemmaster. I then want to be able to open that file and then send the cutting instructions to my Roland


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

YNG can only be used for the cams. you can export as a jpeg and then redraw it in another software, but it is really time consuming. Truthfully, I don't know anyone who designs in GM.

Did someone tell you that they could design for you in GM to then cut on your Rolland?

If they did, don't pay/buy for those files. They will never work for you unless you have hfe.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to agree with Shaggy Dog, I have never heard of anyone that does any real designing in GM and I wouldn't buy anything that was created in GM to be used with your Roland. Your best bet is to find someone that can design your files in most any other software to use with your Roland. I personally do most of my designing in Corel and convert as AI file then open in GM for my Cams. I don't do any designing with GM, only minor adjustments to files that don't convert exactly the way I want it.


----------

